

The most awesome firefox extension: VertTabbar - nocivus
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/8045

======
mileszs
I'm using Tree Style Tabs, with tabs placed on the right side, to take
advantage of my wide screen. It seems like it does everything this add-on
does, and just a bit more. It's slightly more useful without being bulky or
annoying.

<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/5890>

